# Are intuitive people good at finding their way home or sensors?



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

SplitTheAtom said:


> But yeah, suck on it, INFPs can be directional geniuses ^_^


Oooorrr.... One could be a closet ISFP and not know it! 
:shocked:


:ninja:


:crazy:


:dry:

edit: since so many people make re-typing people an irritating past time, I suppose I should add a disclaimer that I'm in no way questioning anyone's type. I'm just being silly... (which tends to get me into waaay too much trouble, but I can't stop doing it!!!)


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

@ferroequinologist you know, while I was typing it, I was also considering that maybe I've been delusional all this time  But no. Besides this my Se is almost non existent. I think the ability to find ones way ''home'' might have more to do with the judging functions or at least a combination of p and j.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

SplitTheAtom said:


> @_ferroequinologist_ you know, while I was typing it, I was also considering that maybe I've been delusional all this time  But no. Besides this my Se is almost non existent. I think the ability to find ones way ''home'' might have more to do with the judging functions or at least a combination of p and j.


I agree. I think that a lot of what we attribute to single functions is actually the result of the interplay between functions. 

For instance, my wife(INTP) and I will very frequently come to the same conclusion about something, but we can actually get into arguments as to _why_. (arguments in the sense of an intellectual one, not fighting). Also, my ISFJ coworker and I, in almost every decision we came to, we came to from the opposite way of perceiving or judging, but we almost always agreed on the outcome. Back when we were working together, I had never heard of MBTI, or at least not enough to understand that there were such things as cognitive functions and I and E orientation, but he and I would discuss how his perspective (an Si one) was so opposite from mine, but we could always work together to find a solution, and also, his way of responding to people (Fe) was very much at odds with mine, but we almost always had the same response to people--just from opposite directions. It was honestly weird at the time. But we worked closely, literally at times, hand-in-hand, and we saw it work itself out thousands of times across 15 years, how we had opposite perspectives and approaches, but we were always able to, when everything was said and done, agree on the final outcome. We used our own processes and perceptions to reach comparable conclusions. Yes, there were areas where we could never agree, and we had the policy that if we couldn't agree on something, that we would just let it sit, and not argue over it, or push the issue, but we'd come back to it at a later date, and see where we stood. It was a good working relationship, though. I suspect, however, that it was a bit more stressful for him, being Si-Ne and Fe-Ti... I have this wonderful "ability" to forget everything. ;-) 

It's a bit different, though, for my wife and me. Because we are not only like the ISFJ, opposite polarity, but opposite in order, but even there, we think very much alike, while so different. But we do agree on the general approach--for instance, to child-rearing. But our motivations and our ways of perceiving our children's behavior is frequently totally opposite. We find it, however, to be refreshing, and stimulating--most of the time. Again, I feel she suffers the most from our altercations and differences, and again, due to her Ne-Si, and Ti-Fe. 

So, to bring this back to directions, I am sure that this sort of thing is a synthesis between multiple functions, and may also be Se being active when it needs. I'm a firm believer that all of us can use all 8 functions when necessary, and actually be facile with even the weakest under certain circumstances. Either that, or the synthesis of other functions do a very credible job of mimicking those unconscious and very weak functions. I don't really have a solid opinion either way. ;-) But I do believe that there is a synthesis among functions that is very difficult for us to quantify, which is also probably why we have all these disagreements, etc.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

@ferroequinologist you touched something I've been thinking about from time to time, how a combination of specific functions can mimic the work of another function. The example I'm about to give has nothing to do with functions as we know them per se, but anyway - I see it very similarly as how I more often yes than not came to the correct results in math exercises, but barely ever used the ''correct'' way or the given theory. I always managed to come to the result in my own way. So I also see the same happening here, with functions. For instance, how one can come to the same conclusions as Fe through Ne and Fi when it comes to empathy, for instance. Just by imagining deeply how it is to be in the other's shoes and feeling it yourself. I don't know about Se+Fi. Does it work similarly?
And I think this is probably the reason why so many people mistype themselves and others. I was thinking that I was an INFJ for a while because of it.
And yeah, synthesis is a good way to refer to it  I haven't studied the functions as much as most people on this forum seem to have so I really don't have an understanding of whether we use all 8 functions or not and if yes then in what situations and so. I have only noticed that in stress situations and when a topic that's deep to my hard has been disrespected, I become very much Te dominated, so basically awaken the shadow side. Do you have an understanding of the workings of all 8 functions in an individual?


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

SplitTheAtom said:


> @_ferroequinologist_ you touched something I've been thinking about from time to time, how a combination of specific functions can mimic the work of another function. The example I'm about to give has nothing to do with functions as we know them per se, but anyway - I see it very similarly as how I more often yes than not came to the correct results in math exercises, but barely ever used the ''correct'' way or the given theory. I always managed to come to the result in my own way. So I also see the same happening here, with functions. For instance, how one can come to the same conclusions as Fe through Ne and Fi when it comes to empathy, for instance. Just by imagining deeply how it is to be in the other's shoes and feeling it yourself. I don't know about Se+Fi. Does it work similarly?


I tend to mimic Fe through my Se, yes. I catch expressions, or gestures, or posture, and equate it with the patterns I've seen in the past (Ni), or at least, that's how it feels to me, but I have to be honest, it is only an approximation that I observe, and with Fe types, I'm frequently wrong. Fi is such strong separating function (withdraws from the object), and Fe is the opposite--attracting to the object), that even when I approximate and guess, it doesn't always feel to me sincere, nor, I suspect, to the other. That said, this generally is only truly noticed in people I'm close to, or with whom I need to establish a bond. In normal social situations--groups like church, or social interaction, it more than suffices. With those close to me, however, I find it better to just be honest, and not fake Fe. ;-) 



> And I think this is probably the reason why so many people mistype themselves and others. I was thinking that I was an INFJ for a while because of it.
> And yeah, synthesis is a good way to refer to it  I haven't studied the functions as much as most people on this forum seem to have so I really don't have an understanding of whether we use all 8 functions or not and if yes then in what situations and so. I have only noticed that in stress situations and when a topic that's deep to my hard has been disrespected, I become very much Te dominated, so basically awaken the shadow side. Do you have an understanding of the workings of all 8 functions in an individual?


I don't know that anybody does. But I think that Socionics is on to something with their blocks (Ego, Id, Super-Ego and Super-Id). In particular the concept of the Point of Least Resistance. For instance, for the ISFP, the point of least resistance is Ne--it's the one thing that makes me feel most vulnerable when I'm forced to interact with it, especially under stress. When not under stress, I'm very much in awe of it, and wish I could have it, and may try, but for Ne-types--my wife, for instance--they just tend to look at me like I'm an alien, because I so do not get Ne. ;-) (actually, they don't really understand what's happening, but they can see my pathetic attempts at expressing myself(Ne) for what they are--pathetic--while I think I'm doing OK at it.)

On the other hand, your Se would be your point of least resistance or vulnerable point. Like with my Ne, to you, Se should hold a fascination with you, and you may admire and even long for, but when you attempt to truly utilize it, you may find yourself a bit out of your depth, and to those who use Se, you may appear in-adept. Or, as sometimes happens with my wife (Se POLR) and me, I just try to be polite (and not roll my eyes) when she tries to point things out to me that I have already noticed or when she tries to offer advice about something I'm doing that doesn't really apply or work. I know she means well, and to her, it seems like a good suggestion, but sadly, it isn't--either I've already tried it, or I know something that negates it. The kicker is that sometimes, she does have an idea that works, or sometimes she has a point--so that just encourages her. ;-) I suppose that the same is true for my Ne, but I don't know, because I only feel my lack in that area, so I try not to engage it. ;-)

I suspect that my Ni can kick in, with Se, and provide what to me seems to be a good synthesis of Ne, and it probably works--for solving problems--but then again, that's an Ni specialty--solving problems. Ne is more exploratory, it seems... but I honestly don't know. I only dabble in these things, and keep my eyes, ears and mind open... So, what I'm describing above is just my personal experience.


----------



## rananelle (Aug 2, 2013)

I always have to follow directions to get places- even if I have been there a few times. But I always know how to get home. North, South, east, west are all innate for me- though I confuse right & left constantly


🌸Anushka🐸


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm pretty good with directions. I can look at a map, memorize it well enough to know where the turns are, and maybe even find some alternative routes; I usually only need to travel route once to know it near-perfectly and be able to modify it. There seems to be, for me at least, this sense of recognition that provides much of my directional skills. Recognition and a bit of logic: little things like knowing that if you just made two right turns and ended up lost, a third turn will likely bring you back to near where you started, or recognizing grid-like layouts of streets. 

The problem with the recognition bit is that it means I "know it when I see it". I could guide someone to a place, but struggle to describe the directions. 

I don't trust GPS.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

I can go either way. I can always find my way home. Even if I'm in an unfamiliar place, I just keep driving in the general direction of home and I'll eventually get there. Other places, I use my iPhone gps. Before gps, I would use a map. My dad is ISTP and we always called him the king of the road, haha, so I learned that skill from him. Either way, I don't get too concerned even if I am lost because I'll eventually get there. If I'm with someone who's freaking out about being lost, I find myself telling them to relax, it's not like we're going to be lost our entire lives. Plus we might find something cool along the way!

But I do rely heavily on my navigation. It takes the guesswork out of it. I'm always telling people just give me the address, give me the address.... as they continue to just give me verbal directions.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm really really good with directions. There are things that people's brains are inherently good and bad at, and sense of direction / location is one of my few really good natural ones.

My parents used to give me the map in the car when I was a kid, and I have no problem when I'm traveling to just turn up at a city and spend my first day roaming around without directions. I actually quite enjoy getting lost- it's like a fun puzzle/adventure for me.

I don't actually think this has _too_ much to do with type though. It might affect a little bit of how you perceive things, but it's something innate which is deep in your brain which determines how you do with directions. The one thing that might help me is thinking about the bigger picture in terms of how a city or place would work, but other than that it's like, for example, having a photographic memory, it's just a part of the brain that works independently of anything else about you.


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know if it's type related, but I have a terrible sense of direction.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm good at finding my address on Google Maps.


----------



## superwaffles321 (Sep 6, 2013)

absyrd said:


> I'm good at finding my address on Google Maps.


Lol. Me too.


----------



## superwaffles321 (Sep 6, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I'm pretty good with directions. I can look at a map, memorize it well enough to know where the turns are, and maybe even find some alternative routes; I usually only need to travel route once to know it near-perfectly and be able to modify it. There seems to be, for me at least, this sense of recognition that provides much of my directional skills. Recognition and a bit of logic: little things like knowing that if you just made two right turns and ended up lost, a third turn will likely bring you back to near where you started, or recognizing grid-like layouts of streets.
> 
> The problem with the recognition bit is that it means I "know it when I see it". I could guide someone to a place, but struggle to describe the directions.
> 
> I don't trust GPS.


Ya. I don't trust GPS too. I try to get to some destination and follow the directions but I get the feeling that the directions are off. I feel as if these directions are the long way or I'm in some very unfamiliar unused roads and feel that this way is unnecessary and wrong. Sometimes, the destination I arrive at is off. Of course, without GPS and lots of experience, I can have a good sense of direction with much practice. 

Much of what you said is really close to what I would do if I didn't have a GPS.


----------



## superwaffles321 (Sep 6, 2013)

Everyone, I appreciate all your comments and your time.  They were very interesting and great.


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm also really good with directions, I can usually find my way in a new city without a map... sometimes it seems to be so intuitively that I don't actually know why I knew where to go but mostly it's just so easy for me to see everything from the bird perspective that I never lose direction and navigate where places must be by fitting them together with the couple of places I know, and it hardly ever fails.

BUT I completely suck at actually remembering a way from place A to B. ^^' I probably still couldn't give detailed "turn right, turn left" kind of advice for someone to find their way from town center to my house (where I've lived for five years).


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

If it has to be attributed to any function in particular, for me it would most likely be Si. I don't drive regularly (I have a learner's permit), so I have considerably less experience from which to draw, but getting home or to particular places for me usually involves random chance (that's what it seems like, anyway) and a sense of "this feels familiar."

The only time I remember getting lost on my own is when I first moved into my neighborhood, and I biked around it with my sister for fun. I had a mountain bike, and it was set by default on the lowest gear; I didn't know a thing about gears at the time, so as you can imagine, I rode very slowly. My sister, despite my constant protests and rising panic, rode much faster than me and eventually, I lost sight of her. Not only that, it was also getting dark. My 10-year-old self rode around randomly, thinking about knocking on a house and asking for directions, when I came upon a particular streetlamp. I don't remember exactly what differentiated it from other streetlamps, but that one thing seemed to kickstart something, and suddenly I seemed to go on autopilot. I knew it was all kind of familiar, but I didn't consciously recognize much until I got back on the main street.

I don't remember street names or the layout of a particular area that easily. I kind of zoom in on everything, so if I don't have a GPS, I usually navigate according to what seems right or familiar, and that sometimes means that I don't really think about where I'm going but still magically find my way anyway.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm quite good at directions and will remember things long into the future. I just kinda "know" where I'm going or have confidence that it will be kinda where I think it actually is. I've lived in very large cities and would casually drive around the first month memorizing where things are relative to one another. Unless there's major road restructuring, I can go back many years later and still remember how to get where I wish to go.


----------



## Carol88 (Apr 19, 2014)

StaceofBass said:


> How would you define "home"? Because even though I live with my family, I don't know if I can say I really feel like I have a home. They say home is where the heart is, and I've never had much of an attachment to my family. I feel more at home with some of my long distance friends.



I have lived in the same area all my life.
So that's my home


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Carol88 said:


> I have lived in the same area all my life.
> So that's my home


As have I, but I feel no attachment to the place. I don't belong here. "Home" is subjective and different for everybody.


----------



## Carol88 (Apr 19, 2014)

StaceofBass said:


> As have I, but I feel no attachment to the place. I don't belong here. "Home" is subjective and different for everybody.


Yes that is fair enough, however I do have attachment to the place and it will always remain my home.


----------

